# Harry Potter 7 Pt 2



## KingAenarion (Jul 13, 2011)

Last Harry Potter has arrived...

So...

Thoughts about the movie?

Any glaring issues, terrible mistakes, great changes etc?


I personally enjoyed the extended battle sequence with Voldemort


----------



## flint757 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not out in the US till tomorrow I believe so I'll let you know...I could tell from the ending of the last one and the trailers that it wasn't exactly in the correct sequence but I didn't see any glaring issues with the movie.

Then again I haven't seen it yet. What did you think about it without giving anything in particular away please.


----------



## Mondo (Jul 13, 2011)

The ending to part 1 pissed me off terribly..

Part 2 comes out in the US in 2 days I think..
Cant wait to see it.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mondo said:


> The ending to part 1 pissed me off terribly..
> 
> Part 2 comes out in the US in 2 days I think..
> Cant wait to see it.



Agreed and to be honest the movie was rather irritating as well. The acting was descent and all, but I hate it when things get thrown out of sequence like they did. And they only did it to guarantee an ending. I think the worst part of it is the fact that they started a pt1 and pt2 trend . A good example (even though I hate the franchise) would be twilight. Its just a stupid way to drag the money train slower down the track. Considering how boring the first part of the seventh book was I wouldn't have minded if they consolidated it either and then made it like 3-4 hours long. But I like long movies soooo...


----------



## Xaios (Jul 13, 2011)

Y'all are crazy. Part 1 was my favorite Harry Potter movie since Prisoner of Azkaban. Definitely looking forward to Part 2. And according to the early buzz, it's the best movie of the series. Currently holds 95% rating on Rotten Tomatoes after 104 reviews, 100% rating among 26 top critics.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 13, 2011)

Of course there's differences from the book.
Audiences need to realize that books are able to capture a lot
more in books than what's possible in a 2-3 hour movie.
They have to be different in a lot of ways to get the main
idea condensed for viewers. 

I look at the movies and books as two totally different things
and I can't wait to see the new HP friday.
It's the culmination of my childhood really.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonna see it later tday,hopefully Voldemort gonna die exactly like in the book!! other chnges wont matter...


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2011)

Going to see it friday when the theaters open with the wife


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh wow it opened here Yesterday...



It's really well done. That sense of helplessness and almost frantic nature at the end of the first part is carried throughout.

The Voldemort battle is extended and epic... what ALL the Wizard battles in Harry Potter SHOULD have been like.

I mean it's not a great literary work as a book, nor a brilliant piece of film making that pushes any boundaries... but it sure is entertaining and engaging. I saw a midnight screening, was absolutely exhausted and falling asleep during the trailiers... I had my energy drink ready to as soon as the movie started... but in the end didn't need it because the pace of the movie kept me engaged.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2011)

good to here


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

got tickets yesterday for my wife and oldest son to see it tonight at 1245 am.

ill wait till i can watch the last 3 on dvd at 1 time (havent seen the last 3 yet or read the books


----------



## Sofos (Jul 15, 2011)

FIRST (lol)
Best one since numbers 1 & 2 honestly. 3 was decent, 4 was ok, 5 was ok, 6 was shit, and 7ptI i like to call "walking thru the forest".


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

I respect that a lot of people love Harry Potter, but I did watch a movie (maybe 2) when the earlier ones first came out and I thought they suuuucked. I guess it's just not my thing. Lord of The Rings bored me to tears as well. I know led zep cited stuff from that book, but that was the book, not the hollywood take on it. It's just one battle after another or some long never ending journey. Again, I know everyone on this thread is a big fan and I don't mean to offend anyone. 

I was just wondering if anyone can briefly describe what it is that they dig about the movies. Maybe I never gave it enough of a shot, but it's the same thing with Phish for me. I just can't stand them either. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## BrandonARC (Jul 15, 2011)

it was pretty good. no complaints from me.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 15, 2011)

Most of my facebook stream is 


"OMG i can't believe its finally over idk what to do with my life now i'm so depressed"

Don't take this post the wrong way cause i'm a big harry potter fan, I just think people are getting to emotional about it.




I'd like to go see it though


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

Spoiler alert! This is all conjecture tho;

I have no idea what all the movies covered. Can anyone briefly describe the general story? I'm guessing they were at a school where they were learning how to be wizards and Harry Potter always ends up saving everyone's asses when shit goes down. I'm guessing by the fact that everyone is so sad is that he dies at the end? Is it like when Darth Vader and Yoda die, but you see that they're happy ghosts looking on?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 15, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> Spoiler alert! This is all conjecture tho;
> 
> I have no idea what all the movies covered. Can anyone briefly describe the general story? I'm guessing they were at a school where they were learning how to be wizards and Harry Potter always ends up saving everyone's asses when shit goes down. I'm guessing by the fact that everyone is so sad is that he dies at the end? Is it like when Darth Vader and Yoda die, but you see that they're happy ghosts looking on?




It gets a little more complex than that. There is a main bad guy character throughout the books. 

Honestly I think the story is pretty good, 
Some say its kind of a grade school book but its really not a bad read.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 15, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> Spoiler alert! This is all conjecture tho;
> 
> I have no idea what all the movies covered. Can anyone briefly describe the general story? I'm guessing they were at a school where they were learning how to be wizards and Harry Potter always ends up saving everyone's asses when shit goes down. I'm guessing by the fact that everyone is so sad is that he dies at the end? Is it like when Darth Vader and Yoda die, but you see that they're happy ghosts looking on?



Very basic plot walk-through: 
Wizards live among us, normal people (referred to as Muggles) don't know about them. 
the story basically follows a young wizard named Harry potter, who's an orphan (both parents murdered by an evil wizard- main bad guy of the series), as he finds out he's a wizard, and starts learning in the Hogwarts school for wizards and witches. He obviously gets friends, and enemies, and everything, while the main bad guy is basically the big issue throughout the series, more or less. 

That's basically it, more or less. If you'd like to try it out, I'd really recommend reading the books first. Movies aren't bad, but they obviously can't cover everything in the books. 

Anyway, as for the 7th movie, part 2: Just saw it yesterday with the gf, not 3D of course. I thought it was a good movie, but not all too close to the book at times. I understand they need to leave stuff out, but when they leave stuff for no reason at all, and add useless stuff instead, that I can't stand (yes, I'm looking at you, dancing scene  ) 



Spoiler



Why didn't harry use the elder want to fix his own wand? it doesn't make sense... Also, I can't believe they made it look like Neville and Luna are getting together. Seriously, no  Also, the 19 years late scene at the end was ridiculous  If they (and Rowling herself) would've ended it there on the bridge, it would've been much better in my opinion.



EDIT: failed spoiler lol


----------



## pink freud (Jul 15, 2011)

Will be seeing tomorrow. I do hope it holds up to Part 1, in that Part 1 was refreshingly faithful to the books, as opposed to movies 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw it last night. I loved it and I'd like to watch it again. I've been a fan of the series since I was a kid, and the last film was pretty fulfilling in a film's sense IMO.


Spoiler



Some awesome imagery in the film too. Greyback actually shown eating Lavender Brown and seeing Bellatrix Lestrane explode was awesome haha


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw it last night and what everybody said is pretty much true the last battle scene was lengthend quite a bit. They kind of differed in what the resurection stone actually was and it was never said that Harry actually had the true cloak or invisibility either.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw it this afternoon, I liked it. I thought the pacing was very well done which was awesome after a couple that felt like "Harry Potter and the Long Drawn Out Film" (we rewatched the whole series this week before going to see the new ones, and a couple of them just felt REALLY long...)


----------



## ROAR (Jul 15, 2011)

I loved it. 
That movie was the culmination of my life so far.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 15, 2011)

Never could see why HP is worshiped so much. I watched the movies. Until the 3rd or 4th movie I just couldn't stand watching if I didn't fall asleep or bored(the 7th one not so much, still ok) until the good scenes come up. I tried reading the books, but never had the chance or wanting to read them. I'm gonna see the last one though


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 16, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Never could see why HP is worshiped so much. I watched the movies. Until the 3rd or 4th movie I just couldn't stand watching if I didn't fall asleep or bored(the 7th one not so much, still ok) until the good scenes come up. I tried reading the books, but never had the chance or wanting to read them. I'm gonna see the last one though


Seeing just the movies never seemed all that interesting to me- it's more fun after you read the books. 
And as for the hype- it's a hype. I think the books are great fun to read, but I've read them since I was little. It's not great literature by any mean.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 16, 2011)

So the only outright _wrong_ thing in the movie that I caught was Lupin.


Spoiler



If you recall from the books there was a scene that introduced us indirectly to Lupin's son. That scene never happened in HP7prt1, so when Harry asks about him in this movie I would imagine that it would be a bit odd for any of those who didn't read the books.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw the film today. It was satisfying.

The one great mystery to me is...



Spoiler



...that a lot of you don't have the decency to use spoiler tags. 

I suppose that not everyone can put themselves in someone else's shoes, but on SS.org, are so many so clueless, or apathetic towards others?


----------



## MFB (Jul 16, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I saw the film today. It was satisfying.
> 
> The one great mystery to me is...
> 
> ...



I was hesitant to even come in this thread before the movie came out, yet I found it to be totally spoiler free even after I saw the movie and re-read it 

You want to have HP spoiled for you? Go on fucking Tumblr, god damn THAT is awful


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

I edited the two posts that sort of had spoiler stuff to include the spoiler tags, but there really wasn't much here, even the stuff I added the tags for was pretty minor...

But in the future folks remember to use spoiler tags when talking about details of movies / books


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 16, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Most of my facebook stream is
> 
> 
> "OMG i can't believe its finally over idk what to do with my life now i'm so depressed"
> ...



 I can honestly understand their point of view... Harry Potter has not just been a movie/book series, it's been a huge part of an entire generation of people, growing as they (we) have over the last 10 years...

This movie isn't just "a movie" it's the end of an era of film and literature. Sure, not the most innovative, I know, but like I said, it's been a huge part of an entire generations lives.

My 2c anyway.

Going to see it either today or next Saturday


----------



## chronocide (Jul 16, 2011)

Based on that epilogue, wizards clearly have access to the very best anti-aging cream on the go.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 16, 2011)

Regarding the reactions to the Potter series contained in this thread, and in the posts of others on other sites... 

This series *is* one of the main narrative arcs in modern culture. A lot of people have read the series, and feel strongly about it. 

Similarly, there were a lot of readers in the '60s and '70s who embraced _The Lord of the Rings_, which had previously only been available in hardcover editions. When I saw the three _Ring_ films with my mother, we talked afterwards about her having read the books many years before. She never thought that a film would be made of them, given all the magic and the diverse beings who lived in Middle Earth. When I read the books, the idea that someone could make a movie or three from them just never crossed my mind. 

I do remember being impressed by the three _Lord of the Rings_ films, as well as by _Spiderman_ and _Iron Man_. Special effects and computer graphics have come a long way.

I imagine that the short period between the writing of the H_arry Potter_ series and the culmination of the motion picture series might seem like it's all over too quickly... but I waited decades between reading the Rings trilogy and seeing a decent film from them (yes, even including the Bakshi/Rankin&Bass adaption), and just as long to see a realistic Spiderman and Iron Man. I think the tools needed to make such amazing films are becoming more and more available, which will have a strange downside.

You know how, as music production tools became more available and less expensive, the market became flooded with music which was... plausible? Not great, but you had to listen in case something real happened beyond slick production? 

Movies are now going down that track, because it's easier to make a film which looks plausible. It's not a matter of saving a studio's money until there is a great property upon which to base a movie. You can toss out a few movies, and hope that one hits. 

I think the Potter books had a decent story at their core. 



Spoiler



The books and movies progressed from childhood fantasy to an extended meditation on death. One character, attempting to avoid it at all costs. The other, willing to accept it to save those he loves.

And, of course, the character with the greatest arc is Snape. The revelation in the movie was fairly well done, although it takes away from James being a twat compared to all the examples in the book. It also allows one to rethink Severus' actions in terms of this new knowledge... which makes Harry's dislike for Snape the symbol of a victorious and heartbreaking falsehood.

The film managed to get all that across... and the fact that he is remembered and honored by the existence of ASP was the perfect touch at the end of the film.



Anyway, as I said, I enjoyed it quite a lot.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 16, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Regarding the reactions to the Potter series contained in this thread, and in the posts of others on other sites...
> 
> This series *is* one of the main narrative arcs in modern culture. A lot of people have read the series, and feel strongly about it.
> 
> ...



Well said dude 



Spoiler



On a sidenote, did anyone else think the kiss between Harry and Ron's sister was awkward and terribly done?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ok folks I was nice the first time, the next person that posts something about specific events in the film without spoiler tags is getting a nap*


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 17, 2011)

Just saw it, loved it and got quite teary at the end. Like I said, this is the culmination of a generation of film and literature - one which began when I was 12 and has been a huge part of growing up for me... It's really rather sad that its done.

I imagine I may see it again lol.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 17, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Just saw it, loved it and got quite teary at the end. Like I said, this is the culmination of a generation of film and literature - one which began when I was 12 and has been a huge part of growing up for me... It's really rather sad that its done.
> 
> I imagine I may see it again lol.



i teared as well. i really wish it hadnt ended, but it needed to. its been there since i was like 7, and has always been an enjoyable part of my life. I plan, on my next weekend off, to watch them ALL in a row. no sleeping. lol. gonna plan it so that after im done with 7pt1, i can walk to the theater and watch this one.


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't get all the hate over the ending



Spoiler



Was the 19 years later bit in the book too? Aside from Ron looking like Ron Howard and Malfoy like old Ted Esquire (Bill & Ted), it was well done...actually, the name of HP's kid bugged me. I mean really, Albus Severus Potter? Sounds really forced.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 17, 2011)

MFB said:


> I don't get all the hate over the ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah that is all in the book


----------



## chronocide (Jul 17, 2011)

MFB said:


> I don't get all the hate over the ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't particularly like that in the book either, but it had to be in the film. The thing that I thought was rotten about it was just the make-up efforts (or lack thereof).


----------



## Explorer (Jul 17, 2011)

Spoiler



Having watched a lot of people move from being adolescents to adults to older adults, I thought the progression of age in the characters were spot on. Look at photos of poeple over the years, the widening of the jaws, the growth of the noses and chins, etc. 

Or, better yet, watch parents dropping their kids off at new schools on the kids' first day. It looked exactly like that.

I don't know what kind of exciting special effects any given person was expecting, but all those I know old enough to know those thing through personal experience, instead of through the magic of movies, thought the last scene was spot on. I suspect that you might be of a different age bracket.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well, how condescending. Amazingly, I've seen pictures of people over the course of their lives. To your no doubt further astonishment, I've even managed to observe people age 19 years.

Anyway, that's besides the point, I don't know what my age (which you're making quite the assumption about) has to do with being able to see that Ginny and Hermione particularly didn't look remotely like people in their mid to late 30's. Harry and Ron could perhaps pass for 30. At a push.

Gods, what an utterly uninteresting dispute to have.



I thought the rest of the film was smashing, for what it's worth.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tempted to go see this movie just to see Emma Watson pre short hair.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 17, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Tempted to go see this movie just to see Emma Watson pre short hair.



The bits where she gets teary-eyed are lovely.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 18, 2011)

chronocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



So, in that case, and to have my assumptions corrected:

Was I incorrect in saying the scene nails the vibe of sending the kid(s) to a new school?

Are you in or beyond your forties?

Moving beyond my assumptions, and asking a different question: You said that the "make-up efforts (or lack thereof)" in the last scene disappointed you. What would you have considered appropriate? As a man who's past 45, it will be interesting to me to hear your age and perspective.

Regarding discussing something like this on the Internet, incidentally... it's curious that you posted on a public forum, in a not so serious topic, and suddenly are concerned about the time you're investing in it. We're back from a lovely day, and I'm now posting because I like the forum. I don't have to worry about justifying my time here. My advice is, if you want to participate, don't worry about the time spent here, as long as you're balancing everything else in your life.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2011)

In all honesty the title should be changed so it say spoiler alert and then everyone get unblocked because I saw the movie and am curious as to what all these green blocks have hiding beneath them.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 18, 2011)

Just use your mouse to select the block as you would select text, and you'll be able to read the text so hidden.

It's just a courtesy to prevent someone being exposed to something they might not want to know.



Spoiler



See? It's easy!



Cheers!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Just use your mouse to select the block as you would select text, and you'll be able to read the text so hidden.
> 
> It's just a courtesy to prevent someone being exposed to something they might not want to know.
> 
> ...



I had no idea thanks man!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 18, 2011)

I can appreciate the fact that it was quite different to the book in some respects, but I must also say that given the lead up (or lack thereof) from the 6th movie (which is the only one I think they really messed up badly), they did a spectacular job with the finale.

Yes, it's a bit different, and it's certainly more focused on the simple "good vs. evil" story, but it evolved (like the books) from


Spoiler



a boy discovering his true identity as a wizard to a truly sprawling epic between two ill-fated people.


.

Sure, that may not be the most original premise in the world, but who gives a shit, seriously. This got more people (and more importantly; children) reading than any series in recent memory and probably more than any series in history which cannot be a bad thing and IMO anyone who disagrees on that is a god damn snob.


----------



## Variant (Jul 18, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't believe they made it look like Neville and Luna are getting together. Seriously, no





Spoiler



But he _*did*_ pretty much turn into a fucking badass at the end there, limping up and shit-talking Voldemort, then later waxing the snake like a boss. His character and Snape stole the movie, IMHO.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 18, 2011)

Variant said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But he _*did*_ pretty much turn into a fucking badass at the end there, limping up and shit-talking Voldemort, then later waxing the snake like a boss. His character and Snape stole the movie, IMHO.





Spoiler



Yeah, and I totally agree he's a badass, but I just don't think he should be with Luna xD Or more so, she shouldn't be with him. Just doesn't fit in my mind, that's all- It seems like a forced couple to make the whole ending more sweet



Also, regarding the ending issue: 


Spoiler



Yes, the ending was there in the book. But I disliked it there just the same. The book felt darker than any other book in the series, which I loved, I though it was done great, but then the whole "19 years later" thing comes and sugar-coats EVERYTHING- they all marry, have lots of kids (with rather silly names  I'm sorry but Albus Severus Potter sounds silly to me) and all live happily ever after... I don't like it. if the movie would've been cut at the scene on the bridge, it would've felt much better in my humble opinion.



EDIT: so much green in this thread


----------



## chronocide (Jul 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Vague spoiler stuff.
> 
> Regarding discussing something like this on the Internet, incidentally... it's curious that you posted on a public forum, in a not so serious topic, and suddenly are concerned about the time you're investing in it. We're back from a lovely day, and I'm now posting because I like the forum. I don't have to worry about justifying my time here. My advice is, if you want to participate, don't worry about the time spent here, as long as you're balancing everything else in your life.[/spoiler]



The green overload is ridiculous (as is the conversation). And none of the following is spoilers. So I'm not quoting it all.

The scene has the right vibe, yes. Which I didn't disagree with, nor even comment on in fact. I made a _joke_ about how young some characters looked; you made a lengthy condescending post taking it far, far too seriously; I responded and said it's a dull exchange. That's it.

Regarding it being an utterly uninteresting discussion. I didn't suggest I was concerned about the time spent talking about it, where did you get that? Nor that I had to justify my time spent on here. Just that it wasn't at all interesting. You've tried to start an argument about a joke, for goodness sake. A throwaway remark about how good wizard skin care must be!


----------



## Jango (Jul 18, 2011)

I was a little disappointed in it, to be honest. It seemed too short (though I'm extremely eager for a combined release of parts 1 and 2 on one dvd) and I was disappointed in the shortness of the Molly vs. Bellatrix fight...

Though the Emma Watson cleavage shot after the dragon was two thumbs up.

These aren't really spoilers, I think, just observations on the directing.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[nerd] About the 19 years later age thing: You have to remember that Dumbledore was supposedly anywhere from 115 to 150 years old, depending one how J.K. Rowling is feeling on any particular day. This would imply that magical humans in her universe have longer than average lifespans, and a 30 year old could just as easily look early to mid-twenties. Just like Aragorn in LOTR was somewhere in his 80s, if I remember correctly. [/nerd]


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 18, 2011)

I gotta see the movie,but lost interest after movie 5. I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Aragorn in LOTR was somewhere in his 80s, if I remember correctly.





Spoiler



Confirmed. A little research confirms that Aragorn was 88 when the Battle of Pelennor Fields occured in Return of the King.


----------



## rturner (Jul 18, 2011)

It really ticks me when I get to read a lot of updates saying how their childhood has ended after seeing the movie. I mean, they probably grew watching the series or even reading the books but it is not their childhood. They probably spent less than 20 hours watching the movie and that's already a part of it? Come one man, they know better. 

It was a good movie though, sad that it had ended but that is not my childhood anyway.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Come on dude, it's not just the literal time in the movie theatre that they're talking about; they're talking about the experience. Waiting in line for the new book, getting excited, feeling sad and talking amongst themselves when something bad happened in one of them, getting excited and feeling the love for the series when the movies were announced and started coming out, the whole thing. It _is_ a part of many people's (including mine) childhoods, a big part of it, and one of the only consistent things throughout it all - fads came and went in a matter of weeks, but from 1997 to 2011, Harry Potter has been a huge phenomenon that has moved millions of people.

It ticks me off when i get to read a lot of peoples opinion's slamming on the fact that people are getting upset about a hugely popular, nicely written set of narratives that have been a focal point of our generation and became a huge part of a lot of our childhoods has finally, after nearly 14 years, come to an end.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Jul 19, 2011)

Loved it, thought it was very well put together


----------



## Explorer (Jul 19, 2011)

Xaios, you win the internets forever as far as I'm concerned. That was the most excellent nerding out I've ever read.

Liked and repped, friend.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 19, 2011)

chronocide said:


> The bits where she gets teary-eyed are lovely.



Hell yeah.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2011)

I always found the funniest gripe from Harry Potter purest is that Emma Watson essentially isn't ugly (because the book dictates her as so). Personally I'm glad she's hot.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 19, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [nerd] About the 19 years later age thing: You have to remember that Dumbledore was supposedly anywhere from 115 to 150 years old, depending one how J.K. Rowling is feeling on any particular day. This would imply that magical humans in her universe have longer than average lifespans, and a 30 year old could just as easily look early to mid-twenties. Just like Aragorn in LOTR was somewhere in his 80s, if I remember correctly. [/nerd]



While true - and just about everyone (bar normal humans) in LOTR is OLD. Bilbo is 111 at his party at the start of Fellowship, it's another 17 years before Gandalf returns to tell Frodo to take the ring away and he's 131 by the time he sails off with the elves - we know how old Harry's parents look at their point of death, the Weasleys and so on.


And once again. It was a _joke_.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw it at midnight and got the special 3D glasses. 

I was first introduced to Harry Potter at the age of six, when I read the first one with my mom. I was hooked almost immediately. Actually, the reason I was put into the gifted program was because I was diligently reading Chamber of Secrets during class in second grade. One of the things I loved about the series is that I really felt like I grew up with it. When I was a child it was more of a childrens novel, but Deathly Hallows, which came out shortly after my eight grade year, was much darker and mature. Because of that, well, it feels odd that it's over now. I'm seventeen, that means that it's been with me now for ten-eleven years. Hopefully Pottermore will continue this nearly life long experience. I hope that it will give me the feeling I got reading those books that has never been totally the same with any other book.

I never liked the epilogue, it was much to cheesy. When I was at the theatre, most people, I guess they hadn't read the book, were clapping because they thought the movie had ended. When it said "19 Years Later" some people groaned, but I got a few laughs by yelling out cheese like I had just found something I had been missing.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

flint757 said:


> I always found the funniest gripe from Harry Potter purest is that Emma Watson essentially isn't ugly (because the book dictates her as so). Personally I'm glad she's hot.



The book never really said she was ugly(I don't think), just that she had buck teeth.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The book never really said she was ugly(I don't think), just that she had buck teeth.


 
Definitely not directly. If anything they were referring to her smartness, she was unkempt and yes buck teeth. Whether or not that means she is ugly is more or less subjective I personally don't know. but I have come across a lot of people who are legitimately upset that Emma Watson is playing her part.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 20, 2011)

If anything the book Hermione would look like a younger version of the movie's Professor Trelawney without the glass.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2011)

pink freud said:


> If anything the book Hermione would look like a younger version of the movie's Professor Trelawney without the glass.


 
that would make since, but at the same time it would be hard to make someone like that a main character in a movie.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

pink freud said:


> If anything the book Hermione would look like a younger version of the movie's Professor Trelawney without the glass.



Well, when they casted her she was a little girl. They may not have known that she wold grow up to be as hot as she is.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw this yesterday after work.

I really liked it, but I had a couple of small issues, though to be fair they ultimately have to do with the entire film series, as opposed to this single film.



Spoiler



1. They *really* down-play Neville Longbottom's part. I think one of the best parts of the books is finding out towards the end of the series that Neville could have just as easily been 'the Chosen One'. It could have been either one of them, but by pure chance Voldemort decided to go after the Potters and sent Beatrix to deal with the Longbottoms. In tandem with this issue, I didn't like how they handled Griffindor's sword in the film. In the books, Griphook gets the real sword during the heist at Gringott's, but during the final battle The Sorting Hat presents Neville with the sword. ("Help will always be given at Hogwarts to those who deserve it.") Since the film offers us little to no on-screen exposition, the way I interpreted the scenes was that Griphook got the fake sword during the heist, and the kids just kind of pass the sword around during the final battle, ultimately to end up in Neville's hands.

2. Between the 6th-7th books, we find out that Harry's dad was quite the asshole when he was a student at Hogwarts, which -- to me -- is a VERY important part of Snape's character. It's the source of all the angst he directs towards Harry throughout the series. The movies never showed us any of that, and Snape's character depth suffers as a result.

3. On a similar point, the books present us with a LOT of back story for Voldemort, primarily that of his ancestors, the Gaunt family. Sure, they touch on Marvolo Gaunt's ring which Voldemort turned into a Horcrux, but they never touch on the Gaunt family history, which provides us with a HUGE portion of Voldemort's overall motivation. The films never show us that his father was a muggle, or that his mother was more or less mentally handicapped.

4. The movie completely skips over Draco Malfoy's redemption. We don't see him show any remorse at the loss of his friend in the fire during the room of requirement escape scene, and the last time we see him on screen prior to the epilogue is when he's the ONLY person at Hogwarts who defects to the side of Voldemort. Yet, they show him in the epilogue as if he's redeemed himself...... 



All that said, I think this may be my favorite film of the series, though it's a bit to early to tell. For now, I'd put it at a tie with the 3rd film in terms of overall quality.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I saw this yesterday after work.
> 
> I really liked it, but I had a couple of small issues, though to be fair they ultimately have to do with the entire film series, as opposed to this single film.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I know what you mean, they left a lot of stuff, such as almost all of Voldemort's history and Professor Trelawny's prophecy out of the movies, even though the last few were some of the shortest of the series. I wouldn't have minded if they had added about 20 min. to explain more about Voldemort, James, Dumbledore...I just realised that this director is horrible for back story. 



I'm not sure if the tags were necessary, actually...


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



I tihnk the funniest thing I noticed was when they were talking about something they did in the last few films they would literally say the who what when and where in the sentence. Nobody in the real world talks like that especially when everyone in the convo was present at the time.


 
Edit: and personally I remember the jist of what happened in the films/books. I don't like it when films pander to people who don't bother seeing the entirety of a series. I can understand when translating from book to movie, but people should be capable of actually watching the past films.


----------



## Origin (Jul 20, 2011)

How the hell is any of this a spoiler when the book came out forever ago? Aaaaanyway.. 

I've never read or seen part 4, 5, 6 or 7 I but I went to this one (mostly because a woman asked me to but whatever >_>) and I was surprised how much I really, really liked it. Everything fit together nicely in terms of pacing and plot discoveries.  Might have to go back and read/watch the whole series now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

Origin said:


> How the hell is any of this a spoiler when the book came out forever ago? Aaaaanyway..
> 
> I've never read or seen part 4, 5, 6 or 7 I but I went to this one (mostly because a woman asked me to but whatever >_>) and I was surprised how much I really, really liked it. Everything fit together nicely in terms of pacing and plot discoveries.  Might have to go back and read/watch the whole series now.



Because some people(like you) still haven't read all of them. Some people actually refuse to read them.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Because some people(like you) still haven't read all of them. Some people actually refuse to read them.


Refuse to read them? Seriously? I absolutely can't see why 

Also, 


Spoiler



Am I the only one who noticed how some of the dialogues were really awkward? For example, when Ron and Hermoine explain their idea about the basilisk fangs to harry- Hermoine just cuts Ron off, basically to say how awesome he is and how brilliant his idea is, it feels awkward. Also when Harry shouts at Voldemort the he was right, that the wand wasn't working well for him because he wasn't his true master- He shouts it at him... and then nothing, no more conversation, no further explanation- feels kinda weird to me. It's nothing Sirius cool but it slightly bugged me.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Refuse to read them? Seriously? I absolutely can't see why
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I totally agree with you much of the dialogue was bizarre and slightly rushed, but it least still cohesive.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Refuse to read them? Seriously? I absolutely can't see why
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think Hermione was supposed to be like a love struck teenage girl at that moment. Granted, they barely ever did anything with the Ron/Hermione romance unless necessary(mostly, destroying the locket), so it may have been confusing. 

I'm not to big a fan of this directors work, but he gets the job done.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries given hollywood trends give it 5 years and there will be some kind of reboot.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

flint757 said:


> No worries given hollywood trends give it 5 years and there will be some kind of reboot.





Spoiler



Because of the copious use of the spoiler tag in this thread...

That's to both you, and my own post.​


​


----------



## Origin (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Because some people(like you) still haven't read all of them. Some people actually refuse to read them.



I'm not refusing!  I just never really got into it after a certain point like 8 or 9 years ago. Now I'm feeling like I could though. I don't really care if someone 'spoils' something for me either, but I can definitely sympathize with it infuriating many haha.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

Origin said:


> I'm not refusing!  I just never really got into it after a certain point like 8 or 9 years ago. Now I'm feeling like I could though. I don't really care if someone 'spoils' something for me either, but I can definitely sympathize with it infuriating many haha.



I'm not saying you're refusing, it's just that some people I've met, when I say they should read the books, flat out say they will not read the books.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 21, 2011)

It's interesting that you guys are finding faults and inconsistencies in the movie. They mirror the same feelings I have about the books. 

IMHO, Rowling is a weak writer whose main strengths (defined memorable characters/ mysterious, charming, memorable atmosphere-universe) further lead to her demise as the series went on. 

Attempts to establish herself as a serious writer by making the books longer (for no apparent reason - perhaps she had enough clout by the fourth book that she could oust the decisions of an editor -- See Star Wars Episode 1 for why this is a bad idea) and by dealing with progressively more serious subject matter (coming of age, relationships, on screen character death, impending apocalypse) result in poor story telling. It pulls her away from her strengths, resulting in universally substandard writing.

After painting herself into a corner, painfully clumsy devices like the Horcruxes are introduced without properly setting them up. No use of foreshadow in the previous books, and the Horcruxes don't answer any loose end plot lines left over from previous books.

To be honest, I'm not surprised to find this level of craft manifests in the movie. Perhaps it's the medium that makes the difference, or the books themselves are viewed with rose tinted glasses.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 25, 2011)

If you guys haven't already seen it-


----------



## synrgy (Jul 25, 2011)

Trespass said:


> No use of foreshadow in the previous books, and the Horcruxes don't answer any loose end plot lines left over from previous books.



Maybe I've misunderstood your point, but I do know that a Horcrux is used in the second book, in the Chamber of Secrets. It's never called a Horcrux, but that's before any of the principle characters are aware of the concept of Horcruxes so there's no reason it should have been. 

It's their experience during that scene that they recall later during book 7 when coming to the realization that A) Tom Riddle's diary was a Horcrux and B) it had been destroyed by a basilisk fang in the Chamber of Secrets.

Also, the 7th book gives us a lot of back story that had only been eluded to in the previous books. Snape's history with Harry's parents, Dumbledore's history with his brother, sister and Grindlewald, Voldemort's ancestory (a key piece to his overall motivation), etc, all of which ultimately have a direct effect on the final outcome of the story as it plays out.

So.. I guess what I'm saying is that I disagree.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## windu (Jul 26, 2011)

synrgy said:


>



wow that completly makes sense! lol


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's crazy how things connect sometimes. It makes you wonder if it was intentional. Kind of like when people are like wow that is such a sophisticated riff these guys must be geniuses and all you did was just screw around and basically guess and check (it least thats what I do sometimes). 

It is rare when I actually think my way through something when writing.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Luna is smokin hot in this one!! Oh, great film too, especially in 3D.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 6, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood your point, but I do know that a Horcrux is used in the second book, in the Chamber of Secrets. It's never called a Horcrux, but that's before any of the principle characters are aware of the concept of Horcruxes so there's no reason it should have been.
> 
> It's their experience during that scene that they recall later during book 7 when coming to the realization that A) Tom Riddle's diary was a Horcrux and B) it had been destroyed by a basilisk fang in the Chamber of Secrets.
> 
> ...



Dumbledore's past was never built up, therefore I as a reader did not have any interest in it. The Tom Riddle diary seemed like a self-contained device within the second book that was never used until it happened to be a horcrux. Snape/James background was the only thing that really needed answering out of the above.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2011)

:Harry Potter as a teen comedy? YES


----------

